# Egg yolk peritonitis?



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

My hen Rosie has had a larger belly for a while now and it has seemed o be getting bigger. Today I noticed her balance and reaction time are off and she is lethargic. She left a dropping in her old baby chick cage which i put her In to look for poops...







She is panting a lot and again she's lethargic. I really want to help her. How can I help her natural your should I bring her to the vet?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old? Has she been laying? 

There really isn't enough information there to try to answer your question. 

If you have a vet available, that's the route I would take. Someone that can touch and feel and ask questions while you're there is always preferable.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

She is 2 1/2 years old and she hasn't been laying for a while. I'll try to bring her to the vet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is beginning to sound more like she's internally laying. There's a higher probability if she's a bird from a hatchery. 

If she is, your vet can drain the fluid from her abdomen which will make her feel tons better. If there is an infection he can put her on antibiotics. The issue is, if it is internal laying it will crop back up again.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

How much do you think the vet would charge to drain the fluid and give her antibiotics? 

Isn't there a way to stop her laying all together with a shot that stops the egg cycle? Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The cost varies widely from place to place. Large animal vets seem to be the most reasonable on prices.

I have heard of injections that stop ovulation. I've never done any real digging on it to see what other issues that might cause or if it works. The only other alternative is spaying. That one would be pricey.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Rosie seems to be in pain she stayed in the roosting area even when I came out to check on them at 11:00 am. 

I feel really bad about seeing her this way. If using a needle and sucking the eggs contents from her a abdominal cavity is what the vets do can I try to save her. What do you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No. They are not draining egg material but the fluid that has built up because of the internal laying. The only way to remove the egg mass is through surgery.

If not trained on how to drain the fluid a lot of additional trouble can be introduced, infection being the biggest but also in inadvertent puncture of underlying organs.

This is not something we can handle without a vet and as I stated earlier even if a vet drains her and treats with antibiotics, this will return.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

What do you think about using Tylan to help clear the infection because of the internal laying. 

I read on the Internet that Tylan can extend her life a little bit but won't stop the fluid from damaging her internal organs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You read correctly. If she's down that much the Tylan probably wouldn't have enough time to react. 

Without a vet intervening I don't see a good outcome for her.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm going to try to bring Rosie to the vet soon. I'm going to have them suck the egg contents and the fluid out and get the medication that stops her body from producing eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only way the egg material can be removed is through surgery. Unless she has surgery to remove the masses and be spayed even the draining and antibiotics only buy her time. 

And that's assuming it's from internal laying and not a tumor of some sort.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

If it is a tumor could that be what's causing her not to lay eggs?

How much time do you think draining the fluid and antibiotics could give her. I saw on a web page that one persons hen lived another 6 months, does that sound right?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm going to probably get flack for saying this, but putting the bird through the stress and pain of surgery, draining, medication, and healing to only last another six months is hardly worth it. Birds are also fussy, they don't always respond well to anesthetic and if she's been ill for a while, which is likely the case from her non-laying, there's a good chance she will not survive the treatment. 
It's of course your bird and you can do what you like with her, but you really do have to weigh the pros and cons. I know if it were me I wouldn't want to put her through even more just to hopefully get a month or two out of her before she got sick again. I'd be giving her plenty of love and treats and helping her pass in a dignified manner.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree with Fiere. But this is not a decision for us to make for you. 

There is no set time when they finally can not take any more of the pain or misery that this causes. If she was mine, she would visit my vet to be put to sleep. And you know that having birds as old as mine are I don't say that lightly.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I would put her to sleep but I would feel so bad about feeling like I was the one who killed her.
She's one of my favorite hens and I would just feel bad. I also hate seeing her suffer like this but I really want to help her get threw it.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Rosie actually seems to be doing better. I gave her antibiotics and I'm giving her water and electrolytes with a syringe.

While I was giving her water and feeding her I found something which looked like a lash egg...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've told you everything I know on what the outcome is going to be and the only ways to deal with it. Her feeling well now is only a temporary reprieve.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

It's hard to make those difficult decisions. I have had friends that have spent thousands on their dogs to extend what was (for the dog) a lesser quality of life because they just couldn't let go. We love them (our animals) so much. No one here will judge you, as Robin said that is your decision to make. Personally for me, If I knew the animal was suffering I would find the most humane way to end it for them. So sorry your girl is having to go through this. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

